# Diesel Pickup Rookie



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I just purchased a 2007.5 duramax and I need all you seasoned Diesel owners to help me out. I have no idea about what I need to do to keep my diesel pickup running. Please help with your words of wisdom about maintenance and service. Oil changes? Oil filters? DPF's? etc anything would help.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Go to one of the many Diesel forums and do some searches. I have diesel envy, so I've been studying up at this site: Clicky thing


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> Go to one of the many Diesel forums and do some searches. I have diesel envy, so I've been studying up at this site: Clicky thing


I guess it wasn't just me.....but I gave in and traded my 2009 F150 for a 2011 F350 Crew Cab short bed. With that 800# of torque itching to work the wife convinced me we also needed a 2012 Montana Mountaineer 295RKD fiver. Needless to say I was quite pleased with the towing performance and 13 MPG on our first two trips up and down the coast.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Try this site www.dieselplace.com Tons of information regarding the Duramax.

Also, just resign yourself to the fact that your smile muscles will be worn out playing with the go pedal


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I will never go back......


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Dan Borer said:


> Go to one of the many Diesel forums and do some searches. I have diesel envy, so I've been studying up at this site: Clicky thing


I guess it wasn't just me.....but I gave in and traded my 2009 F150 for a 2011 F350 Crew Cab short bed. With that 800# of torque itching to work the wife convinced me we also needed a 2012 Montana Mountaineer 295RKD fiver. Needless to say I was quite pleased with the towing performance and 13 MPG on our first two trips up and down the coast.
[/quote]
Nice! 13 MPG, huh? Did you get the SRW or DRW? I've been drooling over the F350 DRW. The only thing that I don't like about the truck is the reports of poor exhaust braking. The GM trucks definitely win the prize there. However, I can get "A" plan pricing at Ford. I'm just waiting for a deal I can't refuse! LOL!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep, some of those diesel forums have tons of good info. I go to Powerstroke.org for my Excursion. I imagine there is something similar out there for the Duramax crowd.

Ditto on never going back to a gasser. I've had the Exc 7.3 PSD for 2 months now, and you would have to drag me away kicking and screaming to give up the diesel!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

[/quote]
Nice! 13 MPG, huh? Did you get the SRW or DRW? I've been drooling over the F350 DRW. The only thing that I don't like about the truck is the reports of poor exhaust braking. The GM trucks definitely win the prize there. However, I can get "A" plan pricing at Ford. I'm just waiting for a deal I can't refuse! LOL!
[/quote]
I got the SRW. I looked at the F250s too but the 2230# pin weight of the Mountaineer was too close to the cargo capacity and I didn't want to be in the same situation as I was with the F150. The F350 has a 11,300 GVWR and that gives me a 1000# cushion. I haven't had the chance to pull the fiver through the hills yet so I can't comment how effective the engine braking is. I did go both directions over the Grapevine solo yesterday without any trouble. Next month I'll make the same run pulling the new trailer. 448 miles in the past two days averaged 20.6 mpg on the freeways. Fuel used according to the trip meter was within .5 gallon of what it took to fill up.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I got the SRW. I looked at the F250s too but the 2230# pin weight of the Mountaineer was too close to the cargo capacity and I didn't want to be in the same situation as I was with the F150. The F350 has a 11,300 GVWR and that gives me a 1000# cushion. 
[/quote]

That's why I'm thinking a 1 ton with DRW's. I'll eventually get a large 5th wheel and I want to make sure I have plenty of truck. 
Congrats on yours and I hope it gives you many, many miles of trouble free service. When you do get to come down a steep mountain road with a heavy load, let us know how the exhaust brake works.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

To get back to your original question; follow the instructions for the miles between oil changes and get a good filter, not a fram or STP but more original equipment. I always had used Shell Rochella (sp) oil. Rate best for Diesels as it doesn't burn like other oils and in most test is as good as or better than synthetic oils. I have recently went from a Dodge diesel to a Ford gasser mostly because it's going to me my only vehicle and a diesel does not like short trips, exp. in the winter. It is designed to run and run hard. With the Dodge I was getting 17-18 mpg hwy and 14 or better in town. and 12 towing. Now I get 14/13/9. The main problem with a diesel is trying to find someone beside a dealer that will work on them. I had went to 5 different places in town to have them replace a fuel lift pump and none of them would touch it. Ended up doing it myself, not too hard. but then the fuel injector pump went out and the dealer wanted $4200 to replace it and the lift pump. If I had the money I would get another diesel but would also have a small car to drive to work in.

If and when you have problems with your diesel not starting, remember in a diesel it's all about fuel, air and compression. On the older ones the electronics have very little to do with starting and running so most of the time that can be taken out of the picture. As far a fuel, buy good quality fuel that has been winterized for passenger vehicles. Avoid using stock #1 or #2 fuel if possible. I have had great luck with using diesel from the local USA Murphy (Wal-Mart) Gas stations and from Casey's. the couple of times that I had it jell up on me because of the cold I got some Bio-diesel blended stuff. If You run into this problem, replace the filter, add some 911 treatment to the tank and some to the filter and after allowing it to work a while, try it again. most of the time you will have to loosen the #1 injector line to allow air to escape from the pump and then it should start. I was working on mine one afternoon with all the niegbors watching. Keep hearing comments about I might have it flooded, maybe it's the spark plugs, etc, etc, all gasser type things. That won't happen to a diesel.

Good luck and have fun. I had loved my diesel and loved the power but things happen.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

jaeson7 said:


> I just purchased a 2007.5 duramax and I need all you seasoned Diesel owners to help me out. I have no idea about what I need to do to keep my diesel pickup running. Please help with your words of wisdom about maintenance and service. Oil changes? Oil filters? DPF's? etc anything would help.


I was a GM master tech for almost 30 years, these are great trucks.

Change oil every 4-5k miles use A/C Delco filter and Rotella 15w-40 oil (Do not go by the oil change reminder)

Change the fuel filter every other oil change. use only factory part!

Change the front and rear diff fluids now, then every 50k

Change the Transfer case fluid every 50K and over fill by 1/2 qt (if 4wd)

Change allison spin on external filter and trans fluid every 30K

Change air filter every 15-20k depending on conditions

Change Dex-cool coolant every 5 years 100k

Keep spare belt and fuel filter under back seat with tools to change them

Truck will last 300-400k miles if taken care of.

Have fun


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

SaveFerris said:


> Yep, some of those diesel forums have tons of good info. I go to Powerstroke.org for my Excursion. I imagine there is something similar out there for the Duramax crowd.
> 
> Ditto on never going back to a gasser. I've had the Exc 7.3 PSD for 2 months now, and you would have to drag me away kicking and screaming to give up the diesel!


http://www.powerstrokenation.com/forums/index.php

This is a good one too for the powerstroke crowd.


----------

